# Water Sand and Ice, With the Q7 on the Kulisse Islands



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

For their latest commercial, Audi has endeavoured in making one of the most interesting ad spots by the Ingolstadt-based auto company to date. The piece was filmed by Gerhard Kiefer, a twelve-year veteran with Audi who coordinates work for commercials and publicity films and has made no less than 70 TV spots for the company.
* Full Story *


----------



## 993 (Nov 15, 2005)

*Re: Water Sand and Ice, With the Q7 on the Kulisse Islands ([email protected])*

That's a nice, natural picture of the Q7. I also liked seeing the '80s Audi race cars, too. Those cars still look mean!


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

*Re: Water Sand and Ice, With the Q7 on the Kulisse Islands (993)*

oh man I cant wait to see this!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Water Sand and Ice, With the Q7 on the Kulisse Islands (Shawn M.)*

Impact posted these links the TheCarLounge, for those looking to watch and download the files.
http://media.autobild.de/video...1.wmv
http://media.autobild.de/video...1.wmv


----------



## Black20th (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: Water Sand and Ice, With the Q7 on the Kulisse Islands (Shawn M.)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

